# Knee update



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Been three yrs already. Revision knee holding up well. One brother in law just had one done and another scheduled his. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Keep us informed of how it continues to feel. I was told two years ago that I was 10 years or less from replacement. I am hoping for some super advances by then.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Warren said:


> Keep us informed of how it continues to feel. I was told two years ago that I was 10 years or less from replacement. I am hoping for some super advances by then.


The biggest advances are in the surgical techniques.

They have really cut down on the surgical time & recovery times.

I go see the Orthopedic Surgeon on May 4th to find out about getting my first one done.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

My second ortho was far better than my first one. His technique and skills excelled and I had less pain and faster recovery than the first. 

Had my partial knee replacement on the other knee about 7-8 yrs back. That one still doing great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't believe it's been three years... 

Glad to hear it's going well... :thumbsup:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> My second ortho was far better than my first one. His technique and skills excelled and I had less pain and faster recovery than the first.
> 
> Had my partial knee replacement on the other knee about 7-8 yrs back. That one still doing great.
> 
> ...


How long were you out of work for the second one?

I am tempted to get mine done


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

rrk said:


> How long were you out of work for the second one?
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to get mine done




Well, everybody is different. Obviously all surgeons are too. 
Forget about heavy lifting and second floor remodels. Stairs and ladders are not your friends. Hand trucks and carts are. Turning down jobs you used to do becomes routine. Keeping balance/footing on uneven surfaces/ground will be difficult for a long time. Cat like reflex in question. 

Bright side.....that knee pain you had is gone forever. 

To answer your question, four to eight weeks. Depends on what you do. Their is no easy answer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

